# Teamspeak 3 Identitäten und Profile



## Torley (3. September 2010)

*Teamspeak 3 Identitäten und Profile*

Hi,

ich habe mittel Virtual Audio Cable und Winamp mein Teamspeak so eingerichtet, das der Ton von Winamp auf ein Virtual Audio Cable umgeleitet wird, welches ich in Teamspeak 3 als eingang für das Mikro benutze. 
Fertig war meini Musikbot. 
Um auf dem gleichen Rechner auch noch in Teamspeak zu reden starte ich Teamspeak 2 mal und ändere jeweils die identität (Name) und die Wiedergabe und Ausgabe Profile. 

Das ganze wird mit der Zeit nervig deswegen habe ich nach Comanndline parametern für den Teamspeak 3 Client gesucht aber keine hilfreichen gefunden, mit denen ich eine definierte Identität und die Wiedergabe/Ausgabe Profile setzen kann. 

Was jemand zufällig die Parameter oder weiß wo man diese findet?

Im endeffekt will ich mir ein Batch Script schreiben, welches beide instanzen mit den richtigen einstellungen startet.

Gruß

Torley


----------



## Torley (6. September 2010)

*AW: Teamspeak 3 Identitäten und Profile*

Keiner eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Hilfe?


----------



## Tom91 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Teamspeak 3 Identitäten und Profile*

Frag mal lieber im TS Forum ...


----------

